# Wie mache ich Matjes????



## Sylverpasi (3. April 2004)

Hi Leutz. Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich Matjes selber mache? Würde mich über Rezepte sehr freuen. Vielen Dank im Voraus. Gruss Dennis #6  #h


----------



## SUMO (3. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

Hering schubben,ausnehmen,waschen dann den Hering und halb soviel Salz in ein Behältnis geben nun das ganze 3 Monate im kühlen und dunkeln stehen lassen, dann den Hering wässern abtrocknen filetieren nun den Hering in Öl mit Zwiebeln und Gewürzen nach Wunsch einlegen


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

Oh danke SUMO. Aber 3 Monate??? Wirklich???


----------



## SUMO (4. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

Hab ich so vom Kumpel bekommen , habs selber auch noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

Ok aber dennoch vielen Dank für das Rezept.
Hat sonst jemand ein rezept oder kann mir jemand das von SUMO bestätigen ???


----------



## Pits Angelreise (5. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

Matjes kann man nicht selber machen!!! Die Heringe die vor der Laichzeit gefangen werden sind Matjes, die dannach sind Heringe!! (Hängt vom Fettghalt ab)
Wurde mit jedenfalls von meinen schwedischen Freunden so beigebracht! 
Die Methode von Sumo ist nicht falsch, so hältern die Schweden über das Jahr ihre Heringe, dann ist es allerdings ein Heringssalat! (siehe oben)
Daher oft in den Geschäften der Aufdruck auf der Verpackungen "Heringe nach Matjesart"! Schon mal gelesen?? Das sind dann die Heringe, die nach der Laichzeit gefangen wurden. 
Wenn Du mehr Rezepte haben willst, dann schau mal hier rein:
http://www.matjes-wochen.de/html/rezepte.htm
Letztendlich ist es egal, ob Heringe oder Matjes, ich denke unser Gaumen wird den Unterschied nie herausfinden!!!!
Sollte ich mit meinen Darstellungen völlig daneben liegen.........lasse mich gerne Belehren!


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

Oh vielen Dank. Das wußte ich nicht. Naja man lernt immer dazu.


----------



## FroDo (5. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

hallo sylverpasi,

es gab hier schon einige threads über matjes, über die suche solltest du die finden. kurz zusammengefasst gibt es zwei möglichkeiten: 

1. du filetierst die heringe und nutzt dann eine spezielle industrielle mischung aus salz und enzymen zum reifen - dauert 3 tage, schmeckt lecker - die bestelladresse ist in einer der älteren threads zu finden (funktioniert auch mit plötze, ukelei etc.)

2. du salzt die heringe in etwa so lange ein, wie es sumo angesprochen hat, allerdings *ohne* sie vollständig auszunehmen, das reifeenzym befindet sich nämlich in der speiseröhre.

Grüße


----------



## bootsangler-b (5. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

hei matjesfreunde,

alles, was wir versuchen, ist den hering "nach matjes-art" zuzubereiten. richtig werden wir es nie können, denn da fehlen die erfahrungen, die die holländer haben. ich freue mich jedes jahr auf die eröffnung der saison. das kühlzeug, das es das ganze jahr gibt, ist nicht so mein ding.
wer da behauptet, er könne hering nicht von matjes unterscheiden, muss seine geschmacksknospen schon mit hochprozentigem weggebrannt haben...
wenn du hering "nach matjes-art" machen willst, nimm nur den fetten! alles andere wird, egal, was du tust, nur hering...
zuerst schuppen, dann kopf ab, gedärm rausziehen (nicht bauch aufschneiden!) und etwas waschen und dann ab in`s salz.
die reifung passiert durch salz und ein enzym das in der bauchspeicheldrüse 
(  @ FRoDo: nicht in der speiseröhre), die du beim gedärmentfernen nicht raus bekommst, drin ist.
probiere ihn nach etwa 3 tagen. wenn er noch nicht so ist, lass ihn nochmals zwei tage. richtiger matjes ist salzarm und kann ohne langes wässern gegessen werden. schneide filets, enthäute sie und dann stippe in frisch gehackte zwiebel....
ein genuss!
versuche am anfang nicht soviel auf einmal, denn der salzarme "nach matjes-art" hering hält sich nicht so lange, wie der deutsche salzhering.


bernd


----------



## Pits Angelreise (5. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

also, hier fühle ich mich doch von bootsangler-b angesprochen/angegriffen
habe meine Geschmacksknospen nicht mit hochprozentigem Zeugs weggebrannt!! :r 

_wer da behauptet, er könne hering nicht von matjes unterscheiden, muss seine geschmacksknospen schon mit hochprozentigem weggebrannt haben..._

Geschmacklich liegen natürlich Welten zwischen einem Heringssalat und Matjes
Nochmal:
Der Hering durchlebt in einem Jahr unterschiedliche Stadien der Geschlechtsreife. Während dieser Zeit bilden sich die Gonaden ( Geschlechtsorgane bei Fischen ) zurück und der Fisch setzt Fleisch sprich Fett an. Diese Fettheringe werden im März gefangen und an Bord der Schiffe in große Fässer mit Salz eingelegt. Der Salzgehalt beträgt exakt 3,5 %. Bei dieser milden Salzung braucht der Hering eine Reifezeit von ungefähr 3 Monaten und das Ergebnis ist der klassische Matjes.

Behandeln wir nun Heringe die z.B. im Juni, also nach der Laichzeit gefangen wurden, *genauso* wie oben beschrieben, so werden wir sie *kaum* von den etwas fetteren und früher gefangenen Heringen unterscheiden können. 
*So habe ich das gemeint!!! #6 *
Heringe vor der Laichzeit (ganz genau: vor der Geschlechtsreife), also Matjes haben ein Fettgehlt von 14 %, Heringe, die später gefangen werden haben einen Fettgehalt von deutlich weniger als 12%
Außerdem bekommt der Matjes/Hering seinen besonderen Geschmack und seine besondere Textur durch die erhöhte Enzymaktivität und durch genaues und richtiges Kehlen und Salzen. Erst dann kann man von richtigen Matjes sprechen.
Zum Thema "Hochprozentigem": Ich bevorzuge einen guten tropfen Rotwein!
*Wie auch immer: Matjes schmecken teuflisch gut!!!!*

Wir könnten das Thema jetzt noch ausweiten:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen:
*Matjes*/Hering/*Vollhering*/grüner Hering/*Ihle*/Bückling/*Lachshering*
Eines vorweg:
Alles sind Heringe und schmecken prima, aber hier gehen die Geschmacksrichtungen deutlich auseinander!


----------



## bootsangler-b (6. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

huuuuuu, da bin ich ja voll in den eimer getreten!!
ich wollte dich nicht persönlich angreifen. tut mir leid.  :c 
aber als ich 
Letztendlich ist es egal, ob Heringe oder Matjes, ich denke unser Gaumen wird den Unterschied nie herausfinden!!!!gelesen habe, habe ich mir vorgestellt, wie jemand in einen salzhering beißt und danach in ein superzartes, sanft gesalzenes  matjesfilet mit zwiebelstückchen und keinen unterschied merkt...
da dachte ich, der ist verloren für die welt   
also nochmals: entschuldige.


bernd


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

Ist doch schön: Die Geschmäcker und Meinungen gehen auch beim Essen so weit auseinander wie beim Angeln)


----------



## Cyberfish (6. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

Moin,
mal 'ne Frage.
Wo genau liegt denn die Bauchspeicheldüse beim Hering?
Gruß Cyb


----------



## Cyberfish (6. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

Hupps,
ich meine natürlich die Bauchspeicheldrüse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

Mir wäre das zuviel Arbeit, da kauf ich mir lieber den Matjes, den die Holländer eh besser machen können und mache aus meinen Heringen Bratheringe oder esse sie frisch.
Man muss ja nicht alles selber machen)


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

Herzlichen Dank für die Tipps. Damit kann ich auf jeden Fall etwas anfangen. Ich werde das mal versuchen.


----------



## Norwegenprofi (6. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

Hallo,

eventuell hilft Dir das weiter.


Rezept zur Herstellung von Filets nach Matjes-Art aus
Süßwasserfischen

Geeignete Fischarten:
Filets von möglichst fettreichen
Fischarten wie Mairenke und Renke,

evtl. auch von Weißfischen wie Rotauge,
Nase, Aitel (Filetgewicht bis max. 200g)

Lake: auf 1 Liter Wasser 50 g Reifeintensor und ca. 100 g
Kochsalz zugeben

Verhältnis Fisch - Lake: pro 1 kg Fischfilet 1 Liter Lake

Reifezeit: 60 - 80 Std. bei einer Laketemperatur von 8 - 10° C
wichtig: täglich 1 - 2 mal umrühren!!

Nach der Reifezeit die Filets kurz wässern

Lagerung: bis zu 4 Wochen im Kühlschrank (ca. 4° C) in Öl,
oder vakuumverpackt tiefgefroren

Verzehr: Die Filets gekühlt verzehren!

Bezugsquelle für Reifeintensor: 

Gewürz Mühle Nesse
J. Staesz jun. und Otto Möller GmbH,
Im Tweyad 1
D-27612 Loxstedt-Nesse
Tel. 04744/9181-0
Fax 04744/9181-71

Produkthinweis: Es gibt Reifeintesoren mit Konservierungsstoffen

(60.000 EC+K) und ohne Konservierungsstoffe

(60.000 EC) und sog. Kräuter-Matjesreifer

(für weitere Produktinformationen Katalog
anfordern)

Zusammengestellt vom Institut für Fischerei, Starnberg


----------



## bootsangler-b (6. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

zur frage, wo die bauchspeicheldrüse zu finden ist, auf die ich immer mit: da ´mang dem gedärm, ´siehst sie nicht so richtig, hab ich eine "exaktere" erklärung gefunden:

Die Bauchspeicheldrüse stellt, im Gegensatz zu höheren Wirbeltieren, kein kompaktes Organ dar, sondern ist diffus über die Leibeshöhle verteilt. Sie besitzt aber einen Ausführgang - den Ductus pankreaticus -, der dicht neben dem Gallengang in den vorderen Darmabschnitt einmündet. Der Pankreas, wie die Bauchspeicheldrüse auch genannt wird, ist überwiegend vom Fettgewebe bedeckt und unterscheidet sich farblich kaum von diesem.     so. 
@norwegenprofi: danke für die bezugsquelle! den kräutermatjesreifer habe ich schon einmal von smut thomas von der "Gode michel" bekommen. das mit enthäuteten heringsfilets gemacht, ist echt ein genuss!

bernd


----------



## Pits Angelreise (6. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

Hej bootsangler-b,

passt schon!!!#6 

Ist doch schön wenn man die Dinge ausdiskutieren kann, ohne dabei ausfallend zu werden. Das macht Spass und man lernt nie aus!! Ich als begeisterter "Hobbyfischkoch" sah mich natürlich in meiner Ehre mehr als gekränkt!!!:e 
Weiß jetzt natürlich auch gaaaaanz genau, was Du gemeint hast und da muss ich Dir dann wirklich recht geben. Also wenn einer den Unterschied nicht bemerkt, den Du gemeint hast, dann....na ja, das hast du ja schon beschrieben!!!!:q 

Prost bootsangler-b
#g


----------



## chippog (11. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

ui! in diesem thema habe ich mich ja schon lange nicht mehr sehen lassen...

@ bootsangler-b und pits angelreise! prima, dass ihr euch gütig geeinigt habt!!! freu, freu, freu!!!

noch ein sehr besorgter kommentar zu pits:
"Wurde mir jedenfalls von meinen schwedischen Freunden so beigebracht!"

als sehr grosser liebhaber von echten(!) matjes kann ich vor schweden, die in der regel den echten matjes nicht kennen (!!!!), in diesem zusammenhang nur warnen! was nämlich hier in schweden als matjessill (soll angeblich gleich matjeshering sein...) angeboten wird, ist im vergleich zur echten wahre eine ausgeburt der hölle!!! erstens ist das zeug schon mal viel zu salzig, zweitens niemals vergleichbar gereift, drittens so scheusslich gewürzt, dass mir die kalte ... na ihr wisst schon. wer aber gerne recht salzigen hering, mit etwas exotischem touch mag, sollte den schwedischen unbedingt mal probieren, allerdings bitte, bitte wirklich keinen matjes erwarten.

@ pits angelreise! was also dein schwedischer freund über matjes weiss, klingt in meinen ohren ohne nähergehende information erst einmal ziemlich fragwürdig. auf der anderen seite kann er ja aber auch zu den ausnahmen gehören.

ein in deutschland gebohrener, sechs kilometer von der holländischen grenze aufgewachsener wahlschwede, euer chippog


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. April 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

Vielen Dank Norwegenprofi!!! Das ist ein gutes Rezept zum ausprobieren! Das werde ich machen!!! Auch an allen anderen vielen Dank! Hätte gar nicht mit so viel Resonaz gerechnet. Gruss Dennis


----------



## Steckerlfisch (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank Norwegenprofi!!! Das ist ein gutes Rezept zum ausprobieren! Das werde ich machen!!! Auch an allen anderen vielen Dank! Hätte gar nicht mit so viel Resonaz gerechnet. Gruss Dennis



Und? Was ist aus deinem Versuch, matjes zu machen, geworden???

Steckerlfisch ... der auch noch ne Tüte Heringe im Froster hat...


----------



## MichaelB (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

Moin,

ich habe ein Rezept hier im Board "geklaut", danach soll man die ausgenommenen Hering sieben Tage in Salz legen, danach wässern, häuten und entmittelgräten  dann in Speiseöl einlegen ( ich werde Lauchzwiebel dazu packen ) und ich meine weitere drei Tage da drin lassen.

Theoretisch sollte es kommenden Montag soweit sein mit meinen letzten drei "Lübeckern", ich werde mal berichten.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Waldemar (28. April 2005)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

Hi,
nachdem ich mir neulich im Strälersund ne Kiste Harungs geangelt hab und mir das hier alles durchgelesen hab, gabs nur noch eins, matjesmachen.
Glücklicherweise hab ich noch jemand kennengelernt, der ein wenig Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet hatte und mit mir einen kleinen persöhnlichen Matjeslehrgang machte.
Das Ergebnis ist einfach umwerfend.
Ich bin total begeistert.
Das Rezept war so ähnlich wie hier beschrieben.
Der Reifeintensor war auch dabei.

Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand weiß machen will, daß nur Holländer das können, kann ich nur sagen#d#d#d#d#d.

Der schmeckt einfach so toll, ich kanns kaum mit worten wiedergeben.
Alle meine Bekannten sind begeistert.

Am liebsten würd ich Euch allen mal ne Koste rüberreichen.

So, nun genug geschwärmt, Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## Tosch75 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

na . kaufen is ja gut! aber ich muss ja 20 km fahren um den hl matjes zu bekommen ..
hering is da.. aber wie mach ich ihn den zu der zarten delikatesse ??

na.. gib  uns malnen tip @ thomas *g*


----------



## mot67 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

also ob die holländer wirklich den besseren matjes machen, möcht ich als gebürtiger glückstädter mal dahin gestellt sein lassen...

http://www.matjes-wochen.de/


----------



## Elritze74 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Wie mache ich Matjes????*

Betreffend der Grundfrage, wie und ob man Matjes selber herstellen kann:    Ich habe beim Fischhändler jungfräuliche Heringe bestellt und sie bei    ihm in Empfang genommen, als sie ihm _gerade _mit dem Lastwagen geliefert wurden. Dennoch waren sie bestimmt bereits ein bis zwei Tage alt. 

Ich  liess mir vom Fischhändler zeigen, was die Bauchspeicheldrüse ist.   Zu  Hause nahm ich dann die Heringe mittels einfachem Längsschnitt aus.   Ich  suchte  jeweils sofort die Bauchspeicheldrüse raus, zerdrückte  sie  und  gab sie zu den geköpften Heringen. Zuletzt gab ich 1,5%  Meersalz  dazu  und drehte den Tupperbehälter mehrere Male vorsichtig.

Danach stellte ich den Behälter in den Kühlschrank, wo ich ihn täglich  ein bis  zweimal für ein paar Minuten auf den Kopf stellte, damit die   Enzyme der  zerdrückten Bauchspeicheldrüse und das Salz gut mit allen   Fischen in  Kontakt blieben. Die ersten Matjes genoss ich nach drei  Tagen,  die  letzten nach fünf Tagen.

Ich mache dies etappenweise,  da die Matjes durch den geringen   Salzgehalt nur kurz haltbar sind.  Einen Teil machte ich also sofort bei   Erhalt der Heringe, den Rest der rohen  Fische tiefkühlte ich und   entnehme jeweils vier bis sechs Heringe zur  Matjes-Herstellung.   Nächstes Jahr werde ich _alle _frischen Heringe gleich bei Erhalt   zu Matjes machen, sie alle tiefkühlen und dann die fertigen   Matjes-Heringe nach und nach zum Verzehr aus dem Tiefkühler nehmen.

Die Matjes schmeckten jedes Mal (gleich beim 1. Mal) _sagenhaft, _ich hatte keinerlei Verdauungs-schwierigkeiten und dies *100% natürlich*,    ganz ohne industriellen Reifer (welcher, wie alle Enzyme,  wahrscheinlich gentechnisch hergestellt wird und fragwürdiges Glutamat  enthält), mit nur soviel (Meer-)Salz wie für den   Geschmack notwendig  ist (schmeckt besser und ist gesünder -   geschmacks- und  nährwertverschwendendes Wässern unnötig) und mit _nicht ganz_    frischen Fischen. So einfach ist es. Ich will also nichts davon hören,    dass dies nur die Holländer könnten, dass man dies und das wissen   muss,  den richtigen Schnitt machen muss (und dann die   Bauchspeicheldrüse unwissentlich  wahrscheinlich trotzdem wegschneidet),   dass die Fische absolut fangfrisch sein müssen usw.

Diejenigen, die sich  gerne den Kopf zerbrechen, können dies machen,   wenn sie es wollen, aber  dass sie nicht Andere damit anstecken! Ich   hoffe, ich konnte ein bisschen Vereinfachung in dieses Thema bringen.


----------

